# BE - Mineral Veil, how to use?



## misstee (Jul 18, 2007)

I just bought this, and I'm not too sure how to use it.. I tried to do a search but nothing really came up. Can someone do a tutorial and direct me to it? Or just post up some tips up here!

And what are Mineral Veils initially suppose to be used for?

TIA!


----------



## Thais (Jul 18, 2007)

You just do a light dusting of the veil on top of your foundation to finish the look and keep the makeup on longer... Use a large flluff brush as you would apply regular loose powder.


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 18, 2007)

i ordered some BE today. they have a tutorial on thier website.

i.d. bareMinerals


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

That is what I use it for to finish and set my makeup. It works really well. You can add more throughout the day too if you have an oily face or if you take a nap before you pick the kids up and you need to refresh like me, lol.


----------



## vivelamour (Jul 18, 2007)

Keep in mind that the Mineral Veil, because of the cornstarch content, has a finite shelf-life unlike other mineral makeup products. It's basically designed to control oil and set your mineral foundation. You can either try using it as a primer AND a setting powder, or just a setting powder.


----------



## Momo (Jul 18, 2007)

It keeps oilies at bay but some people (like me, even though my skin is oily) don't find they actually need it.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 18, 2007)

It is used to finish off or to set your makeup and to control oil. You can use after you apply your makeup (and before if you wish) and throughout the day as needed to create a nice finish and control oil.


----------



## misstee (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for the tips &amp; links ladiesss. =)


----------



## dlbharley (Jul 18, 2007)

That depends on how you want to use it. Applied after foundation, the powders will aid in oil absorption, as well as add a smooth, finished touch to your look.

They can be used as "face powders" for women who need very light coverage, used in place of foundation.

To apply, start at the hairline and swirl onto your face in a circular motion, over the cheekbone and towards the nose. It is best if you work from the hairline towards the nose with any mineral you use. Start with a little and use more if needed.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You just do a light dusting of the veil on top of your foundation to finish the look and keep the makeup on longer... Use a large flluff brush as you would apply regular loose powder. That's what I do too! I really like it! Check out my reviews. I did one on it.


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 18, 2007)

Mineral veil also refracts light &amp; can be used to further hide pores, fine lines for a 'soft focus' finish. It also can be used to 'tone down' a too intense color or just make color appear lighter, more matte, reduces shimmer. I also use it to help me blend an intense color such as blush, I'll dip my brush in a bit of veil before dipping into my color..helps it go on more blended look, less chance of applying too much. I've also seen a BE tip that veil can be dusted on the lashes prior to mascara to help 'plump' them up. I've never tried this though.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2007)

i use it as a primer on my shiny nose, then to set my makeup after i've applied my foundation. i also like to use it to tone down a bit my blush when i've put too much.

use a big brush and dust it all over your face, everywhere you put mineral foundation.


----------



## misstee (Jul 19, 2007)

Uh, i just found out that i bought the Mineral Veil with the shimmer in it.. =/!


----------



## Momo (Jul 19, 2007)

There's a BE mineral veil with shimmer in it?


----------



## kihayes (Jul 19, 2007)

I think it helps "fill in" large pores after the foundation.


----------



## misstee (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah there is.. i guess i picked up the wrong one.. oh well.

guess i'll have to learn to work with this one. maybe as a blush?

it is just a very very very light shimmer.. the shade/colour is Feather Light.


----------



## marinasmith (Jul 19, 2007)

I love Mineral Veil! It's good to finish the look and prevent your face to look oily.

Some people like to buff Mineral Veil before and after applying foundation.

I like to use it only after my foundation is set.

It's very light, very soft. Feels great and you can apply it as many times as you want during the day.

If you bought the shimmery one, maybe you could use it to highlight your cheekbones and bridge of your nose.


----------



## lklmail (Aug 2, 2007)

I use it before AND after BE foundation. It makes the foundation go on a lot smoother and evener than if put on bare, moisturized skin. It also seems to make my whole made-up face last longer.


----------



## ozi (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there anything similar to BE Mineral Veil in other MMU brands?


----------



## sexycateyes (Aug 8, 2007)

i love it...i just brush it all over..i've been using it alone lately.


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ozi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there anything similar to BE Mineral Veil in other MMU brands? Yes, I am curious too. Anyone know which finishing dust or face color from EDM works like mineral veil?


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 24, 2007)

I am bumping this because i have questions on Mineral Veil.. I only use Dior Skinflash spray foundation (its exactly right on every level, so no need for me to keep looking), can i use Mineral Veil over non MMU foundations?

i have been obsessively searching for a totally colorless setting powder, and that is Mineral Veil's claim.


----------



## LisaLu (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't see why not. I know other people who use regular makeup &amp; use mineral veil &amp; mineral bronzers.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 25, 2007)

i have mineral veil but maybe i should try applying it before and after because i have extremmmmmmmmmmely oily skin and even with the mineral veil i get oily in my t-zone.but im afraid to apply too much because i dont want it to wash me out.


----------



## LisaLu (Sep 25, 2007)

If its a translucent veil, it shouldn't wash you out. A bit of veil under your foundation should help w/ shine.


----------



## JoyR (Sep 25, 2007)

I use NV or another brand's variation, almost every day, even when I'm not using foundation. It evens out skin tone and absorbs the oil.

Pretty much every MMU brand has a version of "primer" and "finishing powder."


----------



## Thais (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am bumping this because i have questions on Mineral Veil.. I only use Dior Skinflash spray foundation (its exactly right on every level, so no need for me to keep looking), can i use Mineral Veil over non MMU foundations?
i have been obsessively searching for a totally colorless setting powder, and that is Mineral Veil's claim.

Yes!!!! mineral veil is nothing but a mineral loose setting powder!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LisaLu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If its a translucent veil, it shouldn't wash you out. A bit of veil under your foundation should help w/ shine. cool ill try it out thanx


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 25, 2007)

I just apply some mostly on my cheeks and nose to help minimize my pores more


----------

